# Gracie Jiujitsu Video Compilation!



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 1, 2007)

Enjoy!

[yt]IGHuX9-GcBs[/yt]


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 1, 2007)

I liked the "fade to black" effect on the mata leon clip. That pretty much summed it up.

D.


----------

